
The desperate inequality behind global tax dodging - mgdo
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/nov/08/tax-havens-dodging-theft-multinationals-avoiding-tax
======
viggity
Here is a crazy idea - have a zero percent tax on corporations and make people
pay taxes on income and investments?

If I own shares in a small, public company, they pay corporate income tax,
then they pay dividends on which I have to pay income tax. Its fucking lame.
Eventually people will want to take money out of the company, tax it then.

~~~
andriesm
Agree. Why do companies pay massive taxes - do they use massive amounts of
public services ? No!

Also the article calls not paying more taxes than you have to "theft".

Others may view getting the bejezuz taxed out of your corporation as the real
theft that is going on.

In either event, the real issue is that countries compete with their tax rates
for company HQ's - the USA has been very uncompetitive for a long time, while
places like Ireland and Hong Kong ans Singapore have been very competitive.
When you lose the competitive game, don't shout moral outrage, up your game.

